# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  Ayurvedic Remedy for Eye Diseases  नेत्र / आँखों के रोग के लिए आयुर्वेदिक चमत्कार

## Krishna

मित्रों, 

संभवत: अधिक कम्प्यूटर प्रयोग करने से उम्र के साथ अथवा 
अन्य कारणों से नेत्र रोग की आशंका बढ़ जाती है |

----------


## Krishna

एक समय मैं स्वयं कम्प्यूटर पर १८ घंटे तक कार्य किया करता था |
 तब मुझको मेरी आँखों में परेशानी का अनुभव हुआ ..

----------


## Krishna

इस से छुटकारा पाने के लिए मेरा खुद का आजमाया हुआ अद्भुत प्रयोग आप के लिए प्रस्तुत है |

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

इस प्रयोग को आप उन के साथ अवश्य शेयर / साझा करें जो चश्मे का प्रयोग करते हैं और अच्छी डाईट होने के बाद भी उनका चश्मा नहीं छूट रहा |

----------


## Krishna

प्रभु सब का कल्याण करें ... 

राधे राधे ....

----------


## shriram

बहुत ही बढिया प्रयास है मित्र कृष्ण जी |

----------

